# Likes flowers



## li'l frog (Dec 24, 2010)

It looks like a trend -- puppy pics for Christmas. This little Airedale Terrier came to live with us this summer. He has WAY too much energy! He's also developed a taste for blossoms, thankfully, only dropped ones so far. Pics are from age 10 weeks to 6 months.

He's really a lover, and he'll be fine when he grows up.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 24, 2010)

super cute!
terriers are a bundle of.....


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2010)

One of our society members has an Airedale. It's actually a pretty good size breed when adult. Very spunky but still well mannered. It loves attention, but it's kind of big for a lap dog :rollhappy:


----------



## li'l frog (Dec 24, 2010)

Nobody told him! We had another one, from 1996 to 2008, they are wonderful dogs, lots of personality, and very loyal. Had to have another one.


----------



## etex (Dec 24, 2010)

Very adorable pup!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 25, 2010)

Airedales have such character! A couple of weeks ago I met an agility judge's new Airedale, and it's name .......



what else can it be????






 BRILLO!


----------



## li'l frog (Dec 25, 2010)

Brilliant!

They do get curly if you let their coats get long. He will be by spring, a big, fuzzy teddy bear.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 26, 2010)

I spent some years going to obedience training classes in Pasadena, California, with May Pridham, whose Airedale kennel Sierradale was a strong producer of fine Airedales in the forties and fifties. Her dogs were search and rescue dogs, trackers, etc. Impressive dogs! Of course, I only knew them as well trained adults. They are smart and stubborn, as many terriers are. Need work! (that is both training and jobs!)


----------



## nikv (Dec 27, 2010)

He looks rhather innocent in these photos. Quite adorable, actually.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Basile (Jan 17, 2011)

li'l frog said:


> It looks like a trend -- puppy pics for Christmas. This little Airedale Terrier came to live with us this summer. He has WAY too much energy! He's also developed a taste for blossoms, thankfully, only dropped ones so far. Pics are from age 10 weeks to 6 months.
> 
> He's really a lover, and he'll be fine when he grows up.



Very cute puppies dear...
I also like dogs and i have German Shepherd for 6 month ago.I like to get different kinds of dogs,then take them into the fashion show.


----------

